# Svg Problem



## kamphi (10. August 2007)

hi,
habe einige silhouetten im AI CS3 erstellt, und diese anschliessend als SVG datei gespeichert.bei der konvertierung sind aber plötzlich einige objekte verschwunden....
hab mir die AI hilfe durchgelesen und gesehn dass es doch einige probleme gibt bei der umwandlund in SVG dateien....
hat jemand einen tipp was ich machen sollte um problemen möglichst zu vermeiden?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. September 2007)

Hi,
für was benötigst du den unbedingt eine SVG Datei?

Gruß


----------



## kamphi (22. September 2007)

naja ich stelle meine arbeiten auf  http://www.fotolia.com/partner/200393332  ...dort akzeptieren sie nur SVG-Dateien

gruss


----------

